# 36x18x18 exo-terra - 6 months deep



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

So it's been about 6 months since I constructed my first viv. I decided to do a little landscaping... removed some unwanted vegetation and added some new!

where's waldo?








view larger: Flickr Photo Download: IMG_1148









view larger: Flickr Photo Download: IMG_1149









view larger: Flickr Photo Download: IMG_1150

got the fogger on!








view larger: Flickr Photo Download: IMG_1145

you guys want some plants? this is my dining room by the way... whoops.








view larger: Flickr Photo Download: IMG_1147









view larger: Flickr Photo Download: IMG_1152

If you're interested you can see the construction journal here: Collection: Vivariums

I like to keep it minimal on the chemicals... just a tiny bit of silicone for the cork bark waterfall. 

Comments?


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful tank! Quite a dining room too, lots of nice plants, are there any kinds you specialize in? What frogs are in the tank?


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't specialize in any plants... but I guess I have a knack for growing them! 3 leucs, see if you can spot them!

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, I see one!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, i love all the open space the frogs have!!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

maverick3x6 said:


> 3 leucs, see if you can spot them!


I see em! Two in the far right corner, near the front and one in the variegated bromeliad on the background, mid-tank. 


Nice tanks! 

Mike


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Julio said:


> looks great, i love all the open space the frogs have!!


thanks! eventually the rear of the tank will fill up, hoping the oak leaf will cover the right side, the hoya in the middle will occupy that area, and something is needed for the left. 
the foreground will have some low plants, we'll see what happens. 
they seem to dig it. it's easy for them to spot food from a loft. haha


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad you posted this update. Since joining I've been looking at your builds and always checking your updates when you post. Love seeing the progression and how they have grown in and changed. Awesome!!!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fyre said:


> Glad you posted this update. Since joining I've been looking at your builds and always checking your updates when you post. Love seeing the progression and how they have grown in and changed. Awesome!!!



Thanks Fyre, I really appreciate that!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Addition:

the small 18 cube









view larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3274/2992371242_9e829e06e3.jpg?v=0

love the mushrooms... they all sprouted and died within 24 hours.


----------

